# A succotash recipe from my antique, out of print cookbook find



## fairygirl69 (Apr 28, 2014)

I altered this recipe to what I had on hand.  I also believe that it can be "veganised". It is VERY important that you buy the green lima beans from the frozen vegetable section. Otherwise you won't get the same result and a much inferior dish. The recipe is meant for fresh vegetables but I have yet to find fresh green lima beans. 

Lima Bean And Corn Succotash

2 cups lima beans (I used two packages frozen green lima beans)
1 T sugar
1 t pepper (I used black)
3 T butter (a vegan substitute can be made here)
3 cups raw corn kernels (about two drained cans or two regular frozen packs) I used canned bc that's what I had available. I think fresh cut or frozen would be tastier. 
1 t salt (I prefer sea salt)
1/4 c milk or cream (I used 2% milk bc that's what I had on hand but next time I'll use whole milk). A vegan substitute can be made here
1 t grated onion or onion juice. I used dry onion powder. NOT onion salt. 

Combine ingredients in a sauce pan. Let simmer slowly 20 minutes and serve. Yields six servings as a side dish but I think it's good enough for a main dish.


----------



## Mad Cook (Apr 28, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> I altered this recipe to what I had on hand.  I also believe that it can be "veganised". It is VERY important that you buy the green lima beans from the frozen vegetable section. Otherwise you won't get the same result and a much inferior dish. The recipe is meant for fresh vegetables but I have yet to find fresh green lima beans.
> 
> Lima Bean And Corn Succotash
> 
> ...


I'm going to save this and try it. I've had several dishes of succotash in my time and never took to it but this sounds a bit more interesting.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 28, 2014)

I promise you, it's definately worth a try.


----------



## Addie (Apr 28, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm going to save this and try it. I've had several dishes of succotash in my time and never took to it but this sounds a bit more interesting.



The secret to a great succotash is *baby* lima beans. Not the regular size ones. My mother used to make it and I wasn't very fond of it. Then a neighbor in Washington made it with the baby lima beans and I fell in love with it.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 28, 2014)

You are most certainly correct. Otherwise they're dry and tasteless.


----------



## Addie (Apr 28, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> You are most certainly correct. Otherwise they're dry and tasteless.




And don't try to rehydrate the dried ones. No matter how small they are. They are gross. The only thing they are good for is in a soup that has been cooked for a looong time after they have been rehydrated.


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 28, 2014)

Brings back memories of when I was very young and my brother and I would go to Grandma's for dinner on an occasional Saturday night, when our parents went out.  I loved succotash - my brother, not so much.  I never thought of making creamed succotash.  I do like baby lima beans. Thank you for sharing, fairygirl.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 29, 2014)

I tried dried limas once, ONCE. lol


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yw CherylJ.


----------



## Addie (Apr 29, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> I tried dried limas once, ONCE. lol



The only thing they are REALLY good for is a science project for small kids. Take a dried bean, place it in an empty clean jar on a pile of wet paper towels. Then watch it start to bloom in a couple of days. When it gets big enough, plant it outside. You can either let it then go to seed or pick them when they are babies.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 29, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Addie (Apr 29, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> Awesome!



You just have to make sure you keep that paper towel wet. Then if you pick the beans, the kids will only be to happy to eat something they grew. It is a lot of lessons in one. It shows the kids where our food comes from, and it also shows them how plants grow.


----------



## CarolPa (Apr 29, 2014)

When I was a kid my mother made succotash using canned creamed corn.  I loved it, but my husband doesn't so I rarely make it.  It reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2014)

I hate big lima beans. I'll have to try the baby ones. I do like fava beans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for this recipe, I love succotash...and lima beans of any age.  Just have to cook them right for their age.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 30, 2014)

I've always liked succotash, but to me the secret ingredient that makes it especially good is bacon. 

Many years ago, I had a girlfriend who made it with okra. To this day, that and gumbo were the only two dishes I liked that contained okra.


----------



## Addie (Apr 30, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> When I was a kid my mother made succotash using canned creamed corn.  I loved it, but my husband doesn't so I rarely make it.  It reminds me of my childhood.



I love the idea of using the creamed corn. Will keep it in mind for future use. Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 30, 2014)

Addie said:


> You just have to make sure you keep that paper towel wet. Then if you pick the beans, the kids will only be to happy to eat something they grew. It is a lot of lessons in one. It shows the kids where our food comes from, and it also shows them how plants grow.



If you do the science experiment, do not let the kids eat the raw Lima beans.  Lima Beans in the U.S. are safer to use as most of the bean's natural defensive mechanism has been bread out of them.  But if you don't know where teh beans come from, do not eat them raw.  Even if you do, I wouldn't eat them raw.  The same is true of several edible beans.  Lima and kidney beans should never be eaten raw.  Those that have found their way into a can have been cooked before canning.

Raw Lima beans contain a specific poison that is rendered harmless by boiling for at least 10 minutes.  Some beans, such as castor beans, are very poisonous, and yet castor oil can be consumed.    

Take a quick look at this - 10 Everyday Fruits and Vegetables that are Poisonous to get an idea of some of the common foods that we eat, and what parts of them, or even the food itself, is poisonous.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 30, 2014)

Here's a succotash recipe I kind of stole from Sara Moulton. She's short and easy to beat up, so it wasn't hard to take it from her.


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH*[/FONT]​ 


[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Ingredients:*_[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ pound sliced bacon[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 small onion, chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 garlic cloves, minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 (16-ounce) package frozen corn, thawed[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 (10-ounce) package frozen baby lima beans, thawed[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 large fresh Jalapeño pepper, finely chopped[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¾ pound cherry tomatoes (1 pint), halved[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]2 tablespoons cider vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]¼ cup chopped fresh basil [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Salt and freshly ground black pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_*Instructions:*_[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cook bacon in a large skillet over moderate heat until crisp. Drain on paper towels, leaving fat in skillet.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Add onion to skillet and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until softened. Add garlic and cook, stirring, 1 minute. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Stir in corn, jalapeno, lima beans, and tomatoes and [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]sauté [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]until vegetables are tender, about 7 minutes.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Stir in vinegar, basil, salt, and pepper, and adjust seasonings to taste. Serve succotash with bacon crumbled over the top. [/FONT]


----------



## fairygirl69 (Apr 30, 2014)

Mmm that looks good!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Here's a succotash recipe I kind of stole from Sara Moulton. She's short and easy to beat up, so it wasn't hard to take it from her.
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*SUFFERIN’ SUCCOTASH*[/FONT]​
> ...



I at one time had her email address.  I invited her to join DC.  It never happened.  Poor girl doesn't know what she's missing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 1, 2014)

Ty Chief!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I at one time had her email address.  I invited her to join DC.  It never happened.  Poor girl doesn't know what she's missing.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Well, that's too bad.  Here she could be herself and we would encourage that!  We are rather silly at times.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, that's too bad.  Here she could be herself and we would encourage that!  We are rather silly at times.



Silly!  Who's silly.  Why, one day I was told to be sober in all things.  That was 335 years ago.  I haven't been silly, not one time since then.  I took a job as court jester during the time of Henry the Eighth.  I was told that if I wasn't silly enough, I would be beheaded.  I've been walking around headless ever since.

What ever happened to that that "Tall Tales" thread we had a few years back.  I don't recall anyone showing much interest.  That's sad.  We could also use a "Fractured Fairy Tales" thread, or maybe more in line with this sight, a "Fractured Old Wive's Tales" thread.

Did I ever tell you 'bout the time I nearly went over Niagara Falls?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2014)

I think that you are too staid to be silly, don't even try.


----------



## CarolPa (May 2, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, that's too bad.  Here she could be herself and we would encourage that!  We are rather silly at times.




How do we know she isn't here?  She could be using an assumed name, like PF does, or Chief, laughing at us.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> How do we know she isn't here?  She could be using an assumed name, like PF does, or Chief, laughing at us.


LIKE


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> How do we know she isn't here?  She could be using an assumed name, like PF does, or Chief, laughing at us.



That would be awesome.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2014)

Thank you, Chief, that recipe does sound good.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 2, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Chief, that recipe does sound good.



I was quoting Sir-Loin-Of-Beef.  The recipe is his.  The only valuable thing I have added to this thread is that there are many beans that can not be eaten raw.  Some of them can even kill you.

seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (May 2, 2014)

Ooops, my apologies to both of you... Guess I read through it too quickly....


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 3, 2014)

Definatly like.


----------



## CarolPa (May 3, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I was quoting Sir-Loin-Of-Beef.  The recipe is his.  The only valuable thing I have added to this thread is that there are many beans that can not be eaten raw.  Some of them can even kill you.
> 
> seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




My husband had beans for lunch and they are killing me right now!!


----------



## fairygirl69 (May 3, 2014)

Lol. Then I guess I wouldn't malt this recipe just now.


----------



## phinz (May 5, 2014)

These sound great. The two recipes I have are the following:

From the Charleston Receipts cookbook, dated 1950.

1/2 cup sieva or butter beans
1/2 cup raw corn
2 tablespoons butter
1 1/2 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Boil sieva beans in salted water until almost done, add tender raw corn, cut from cob, and cook until both are tender. Drain. Add butter, seasoning and serve. Serves 4

The second recipe is from a modern cookbook called More White Trash Cooking.

3 cups okra
1/3 pound bacon
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped bell pepper
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
2 cups tomatoes, chopped
1 cup corn
Salt to taste

Boil and drain your okra to get the slime off. In a large skillet, brown the bacon. Add the onion, pepper and garlic. Now mix in the okra and stir. Next, throw in the tomatoes, corn and salt. Succotash should simmer on low for about an hour.


----------



## CarolPa (May 5, 2014)

Phinz, I have Charleston Receipts and also the original White Trash Cooking!  They appeared during my interest in southern cooking.


----------



## phinz (May 5, 2014)

I have White Trash Cooking, More White Trash Cooking and Swamp Cooking. I love them! I used to have about 4-5 different copies of Charleston Receipts but I gave up all my extras and kept my original one.

I also have my great-grandmother's 1950s copy of Better Homes & Gardens New Cook Book. The recipe in it for winter succotash says the following:

1 1/2 c canned whole kernel corn
1 1/2 c canned lima beans
2 tbs butter or margarine
salt and pepper
1/2 cup cream or top milk

Drain vegetables; add remaining ingredients and heat in double boiler. Makes 6 servings.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 5, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> I altered this recipe to what I had on hand.  I also believe that it can be "veganised". It is VERY important that you buy the green lima beans from the frozen vegetable section. Otherwise you won't get the same result and a much inferior dish. The recipe is meant for fresh vegetables but I have yet to find fresh green lima beans.
> 
> Lima Bean And Corn Succotash
> 
> ...


It's a long time since you posted this but I found it again while  rooting for another thread. Just a question.

I can't find Lima beans over here. Could I use frozen baby broad beans? They look similar to the limas on Wikipaedia. (Sorry, broad beans = fava beans - shades of Hannibal Lecter).

I have to feed my vegan friends soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2014)

Yes, fresh Fava Beans will work...along with a nice Chianti.


----------



## fairygirl69 (Jul 5, 2014)

I would think fava beans would be just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 5, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, fresh Fava Beans will work...along with a nice Chianti.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 5, 2014)

fairygirl69 said:


> I would think fava beans would be just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


Thanks. I've tried recipes for succotash before and they have been less than exciting but this one looks very promising.

Off to the shops tomorrow morning to pick up some frozen beans.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Thanks. I've tried recipes for succotash before and they have been less than exciting but this one looks very promising.
> 
> Off to the shops tomorrow morning to pick up some frozen beans.



Happy eating. BTW, succotash was one of the first dishes the Native Americans taught the Pilgrims to make back in 1620 when they first land here in our Plymouth.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 5, 2014)

My Mom was a wonderful cook, but her succotash was...well...disappointing. It had milk, big fat dry lima beans, yellow corn and that was IT.

Then one year, Dad discovered soybeans and I haven't touched succotash since. But I might get this recipe a try!


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2014)

CrazyCatLady said:


> My Mom was a wonderful cook, but her succotash was...well...disappointing. It had milk, big fat dry lima beans, yellow corn and that was IT.
> 
> Then one year, Dad discovered soybeans and I haven't touched succotash since. But I might get this recipe a try!



Your mother probably used dried beans. No wonder you didn't like it. You have to use fresh or even canned if you can't find the fresh or frozen ones. Made with cream or even half and half makes it taste so rich. 

Half and half, fresh or frozen lima beans, fresh or frozen corn with salt and  pepper and you think you are having a king's feast.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> Your mother probably used dried beans. No wonder you didn't like it. You have to use fresh or even canned if you can't find the fresh or frozen ones. Made with cream or even half and half makes it taste so rich.
> 
> Half and half, fresh or frozen lima beans, fresh or frozen corn with salt and  pepper and you think you are having a king's feast.



I think you're right. I'll try it! Thanks, Addie.


----------



## phinz (Jul 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, fresh Fava Beans will work...along with a nice Chianti.



Don't forget the liver...


----------



## Mad Cook (Jul 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> Your mother probably used dried beans. No wonder you didn't like it. You have to use fresh or even canned if you can't find the fresh or frozen ones. Made with cream or even half and half makes it taste so rich.
> 
> Half and half, fresh or frozen lima beans, fresh or frozen corn with salt and  pepper and you think you are having a king's feast.


The recipes I've tried have involved dried beans and no cream so that was probably why I didn't take to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2014)

Dried limas have a very different taste and texture from the fresh ones.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dried limas have a very different taste and texture from the fresh ones.



As far as I am concerned, the only good use for dried lima beans is to teach kids how to grow them in a glass jar on a wet paper towel. 

And yes, dried baby lima beans can be good in a long cooking soup with a smoked ham hock in the freezing cold of the winter.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2014)

That reminds me, I have some pearl barley. And some cut up stew beef in the freezer. Every so often we will have a cold spell during the summer. A good time for beef stew with barley in my new slow cooker. I love the barley with lamb.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've bumped this because I have to make succotash this week for the photoshoot. I'm not impressed with the recipe. I was wondering about pan-roasting 1/2 of the corn, roasting 1/2 red pepper, and adding some grated jalapeno? Fresh basil and thyme. How important is adding cream?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I've bumped this because I have to make succotash this week for the photoshoot. I'm not impressed with the recipe. I was wondering about pan-roasting 1/2 of the corn, roasting 1/2 red pepper, and adding some grated jalapeno? Fresh basil and thyme. How important is adding cream?



I like the roasted corn idea, and the roasted peppers.  But maybe make it a summer sensation by roasting over charcoal, giving it a beautiful and eye catching hint of char.  Replace the Lima beans found in traditional succotash with some black beans, and add sliced onion as well.  That would be a succotash I'd enjoy either hot, or cold.

Just an idea.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwidn of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I like the roasted corn idea, and the roasted peppers. But maybe make it a summer sensation by roasting over charcoal, giving it a beautiful and eye catching hint of char. Replace the Lima beans found in traditional succotash with some black beans, and add sliced onion as well. That would be a succotash I'd enjoy either hot, or cold.
> 
> Just an idea.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwidn of the North


Wish that I could roast over charcoal, but we can't assume that people can do that. No beans in the recipe, zucchini. No tomato, either, but I'm thinking of adding both and like the idea of sliced onion--my choice would be purple. There isn't any cream in the recipe--wondering if that is essential?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Wish that I could roast over charcoal, but we can't assume that people can do that. No beans in the recipe, zucchini. No tomato, either, but I'm thinking of adding both and like the idea of sliced onion--my choice would be purple. There isn't any cream in the recipe--wondering if that is essential?



How about a light browning under the broiler for the color, or even dry frying in a heavy pan, or even in a little sunflower oil?  But then again, you don't know the skill level of those making the dish.  They might just fill up their homes with smoke.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Wish that I could roast over charcoal, but we can't assume that people can do that. No beans in the recipe, zucchini. No tomato, either, but I'm thinking of adding both and like the idea of sliced onion--my choice would be purple. There isn't any cream in the recipe--wondering if that is essential?



How about introducing your readers to oven roasted sweet corn.

Preheat the oven to 450F, husk the corn, rub/drizzle with melted butter or oil, sprinkle with whatever herbs and spices you enjoy, place on a rimmed baking sheet, roast for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2015)

If you use corn on the cob, milk the cob with the back of a table knife to get all the corn milk. It will enhance the corn flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 22, 2015)

Addie said:


> If you use corn on the cob, milk the cob with the back of a table knife to get all the corn milk. It will enhance the corn flavor.


Thanks, Addie. I am using corn on the cob. Not  available locally yet, but I know my sweet corn and know which variety I would use. The photos have to be taken in advance, so I'll use US corn and we'll offer the recipe when local sweet corn is on every corner. 


I just sent "the boss" an email about my concerns that the recipe doesn't have enough depth of flavor and thoughts about how to enhance the recipe without changing it (well, not too much). I'm going to give it a test drive tomorrow evening (I have to go grocery shopping) with the enhancements. I'll bring that in on Wednesday and have enough ingredients to do it "as written" and then with CWS' version of the same so we can get the photos of both at the same time. We'll see which one gets the thumbs' up. I am not impressed with the recipes this "professional recipe developer" sold to the boss. We've kicked a number of them back.


----------



## Addie (Jun 22, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, Addie. I am using corn on the cob. Not  available locally yet, but I know my sweet corn and know which variety I would use. The photos have to be taken in advance, so I'll use US corn and we'll offer the recipe when local sweet corn is on every corner.
> 
> 
> I just sent "the boss" an email about my concerns that the recipe doesn't have enough depth of flavor and thoughts about how to enhance the recipe without changing it (well, not too much). I'm going to give it a test drive tomorrow evening (I have to go grocery shopping) with the enhancements. I'll bring that in on Wednesday and have enough ingredients to do it "as written" and then with CWS' version of the same so we can get the photos of both at the same time. We'll see which one gets the thumbs' up. I am not impressed with the recipes this "professional recipe developer" sold to the boss. We've kicked a number of them back.



Any time I make corn chowder, I not only use cream style canned corn, but for the kernel corn, I use corn on the cob and always milk the cob. That is when the real flavor and taste of the corn comes through. In fact, I would rather have the corn milk than the corn itself.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2015)

Addie said:


> Any time I make corn chowder, I not only use cream style canned corn, but for the kernel corn, I use corn on the cob and always milk the cob. That is when the real flavor and taste of the corn comes through. In fact, I would rather have the corn milk than the corn itself.



If I need strong corn flavor in a creamy dish, I cut the cob into four pieces and throw them into the pot.  Then, I remove them and discard when it's time to present whatever it is that I'm making.

Also, I don't use sweet corn for corn chowder, but hominy.  It's more authentic to my heritage, and in my opinion, tastes better for that purpose.  Sweet corn makes a wonderful corn pudding, and of course is great as a side dish, in succotash, and at a barbecue.

Addie, I'm not saying that your chowder is not good, or even great.  In fact, most recipes for corn chowder call for sweet corn, or a combination of cream corn and sweet corn.  I'm just saying that it's not right for me.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2015)

Chief--when you use hominy, are you used the canned hominy or the dry? I detest the texture of the canned hominy. Love the dry blue hominy I get from Purcell's in Idaho. It has a very nice texture and "corn" flavor. Reminds me of blue corn chips!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm taking the zucchini out (that's getting made into a slaw), adding a 2nd cob of corn (one will be grilled, the other will be milked), adding tomatoes (which will be added fresh to give it a "summer" feel). I think those are all the changes I've made. Might grill 1/2 of the red pepper, but that might make the recipe too complicated for the people who buy the ingredients and recipes. And, since edamame is grown in Ontario, I've added that since there were no beans in the recipe and this is part of the 52-weeks of local recipes.


Instead of making zucchini slaw with tarragon as I usually do, I'm carrying the flavor profile for the salmon and succotash over to the slaw by using chipotle EVOO, some ancho chili flakes, fresh basil, garlic, and baby red onion and adding diced red pepper to the zucchini slaw. The boss is on his honeymoon...when the cat's away, the  mice will play! 


I am quite familiar with what falls flat with these recipes. The recipe doesn't have the flavours layered like the ones from the Chefs. Maybe next year, the boss will listen to me and stop using that company. Also, I'd rather tweak the recipe before the photographer shoots it. It is more cost-effective. That way, the boss doesn't have to pay us to do it again (and, the ingredients don't have to be bought again). When the meal kits go out, we use our suppliers. But for 2-portions, I go to the grocery store or fishmonger. 


Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I am not a fan of succotash. I didn't grow up in the south, but I do like all the ingredients. Lima beans don't grow up here, so we can only get frozen or imported ones.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> Chief--when you use hominy, are you used the canned hominy or the dry? I detest the texture of the canned hominy. Love the dry blue hominy I get from Purcell's in Idaho. It has a very nice texture and "corn" flavor. Reminds me of blue corn chips!



I've used both, but as the dry is hard to come by around these parts, I usually use the canned.  Ya just have to make do with what you can get.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> If I need strong corn flavor in a creamy dish, I cut the cob into four pieces and throw them into the pot.  Then, I remove them and discard when it's time to present whatever it is that I'm making.
> 
> Also, I don't use sweet corn for corn chowder, but hominy.  It's more authentic to my heritage, and in my opinion, tastes better for that purpose.  Sweet corn makes a wonderful corn pudding, and of course is great as a side dish, in succotash, and at a barbecue.
> 
> ...



Chief I make my chowder the same way Jasper White makes his. He is the guru of chowders here in New England. He used to own two upscale restaurants here in Boston. Sold them both and now owns a few restaurants that specialize in seafood. It is called the Summer Shack. I have always made my chowder the same way he does. And I was making it long before I ever heard of him. I don't thicken it and neither does he. You can't put oysterette cracker in a thick blob of what should be thin enough for crackers. No corn starch in our chowder. I prefer to depend on the milk of the corn and cream.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2015)

I was able to do the succotash "as written" and "CWS' version." The difference was very noticeable. The original version was heavy and had a very "muddy" look to it. Okay, the salmon and succotash had about the same color when plated. Not very attractive, IMO.


I roasted 1 cob of corn in the oven (brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with chipotle--able to do that at the same time as the salmon). the other cob I treated as written in the original recipe. I added the kernels of the roasted cob of corn at the end with the diced and seeded heirloom tomato once the cooked succotash was pulled off the heat, about a tsp of fresh lime juice, and herbs (cilantro, basil, It. parsley) mixed in before plating. Taste testers each gave it a big high five over the "original" recipe. My deconstructed recipe carried the cohesion of the flavor profile across to the succotash and zucchini slaw. It was so much fresher and screamed "high summer produce from the garden" over what the succotash the recipe developer submitted. The zucchini slaw tied all flavors together and was also very fresh. There are 10 ingredients (including the herbs) that can be sourced from the farm gate late July - August, and two local products (the jalapeno white balsamic vinegar and cold-pressed canola oil for the dressing used on the slaw). If one has a garden, the meal is one that one could do after a walk out to the garden to see what is available. For those without gardens, the meal will make them wish they had planted a garden. The tsp of fresh lime juice brightened up the succotash and I used the zest in zucchini slaw. Plated, it was really pretty. When the recipe gets featured, I will post a link to the food photographer's photos.  


Thanks everyone for your suggestions/collaboration. I have been noodling how to fix this recipe since late April. I was thrilled all the noodling, research, and discussion about this paid off.


 The corn "milk" worked in place of cream. I did add a tsp of raw sugar to the succotash but brown sugar could be used instead (to taste). This recipe/meal one that meets the criteria for eating local and seasonally available food. Now for that pork chop recipe that bugs me....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2015)

CWS4322 said:


> I was able to do the succotash "as written" and "CWS' version." The difference was very noticeable. The original version was heavy and had a very "muddy" look to it. Okay, the salmon and succotash had about the same color when plated. Not very attractive, IMO.
> 
> 
> I roasted 1 cob of corn in the oven (brushed with olive oil and sprinkled with chipotle--able to do that at the same time as the salmon). the other cob I treated as written in the original recipe. I added the kernels of the roasted cob of corn at the end with the diced and seeded heirloom tomato once the cooked succotash was pulled off the heat, about a tsp of fresh lime juice, and herbs (cilantro, basil, It. parsley) mixed in before plating. Taste testers each gave it a big high five over the "original" recipe. My deconstructed recipe carried the cohesion of the flavor profile across to the succotash and zucchini slaw. It was so much fresher and screamed "high summer produce from the garden" over what the succotash the recipe developer submitted. The zucchini slaw tied all flavors together and was also very fresh. There are 10 ingredients (including the herbs) that can be sourced from the farm gate late July - August, and two local products (the jalapeno white balsamic vinegar and cold-pressed canola oil for the dressing used on the slaw). If one has a garden, the meal is one that one could do after a walk out to the garden to see what is available. For those without gardens, the meal will make them wish they had planted a garden. The tsp of fresh lime juice brightened up the succotash and I used the zest in zucchini slaw. Plated, it was really pretty. When the recipe gets featured, I will post a link to the food photographer's photos.
> ...



A little research always pays off.  Nice job.  The ingredient list and technique say one thing to me; you are a real pro, and a gourmand.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> A little research always pays off. Nice job. The ingredient list and technique say one thing to me; you are a real pro, and a gourmand.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Thanks, Chief. It is gratifying when what you think in your head will work and scribble on paper actually does work. The constraints re: number of steps meant I couldn't add some grated fresh jalapeno to the slaw nor could I do anything other than dice the red pepper and the tomato. But, what I was able to do elevated the recipe and brought it to the level clients expect. And, features all those great things from the garden that are available here mid-July to late August. The boss is away...it'll be interesting to find out what he has to say about my tweaks...


----------

